# Cleaning Parts



## whit (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm in the process of cleaning up a ShopSmith V 500 and have happened on to a really effective method for cleaning parts. I've found that using a Lortone tumbler/polisher with some stainless steel shot and some Simple Green Extreme REALLY does the job.

I've used it to clean up the locks (headstock lock, quill lock, etc) and the hubs and knobs (quill feed, pinion knobs, etc)

http://www.wiredupbeads.com/catalog.php?item=372
http://www.wiredupbeads.com/catalog.php?item=361
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SIM...B64?Pid=search

The cleaner will bubble a bit - particularly when it's fresh - so put the tumbler in something that will catch any spillage. And . . . make sure you rinse the cleaner off the parts and dry them well before you put them back on the whatever-you-took-'em-off-of.

Whit


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool tip whit.


And for those really big jobs.....a Harbour Frieght elect. concrete mixer.Useless as intended but might make a great restoration tool or parts debur'er.Thanks,BW


----------



## whit (Sep 6, 2009)

That'd work. Just use pea-gravel instead of steel shot. You may be on to something!!

Whit


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

BWSmith said:


> Cool tip whit.
> 
> 
> And for those really big jobs.....a Harbour Frieght elect. concrete mixer.Useless as intended but might make a great restoration tool or parts debur'er.Thanks,BW


Do you really think that anything electric, Horror Freight sells, would run overnight or longer, without having the smoke escape?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> Do you really think that anything electric, Horror Freight sells, would run overnight or longer, without having the smoke escape?


lol. No.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BWSmith said:


> Cool tip whit.
> 
> 
> And for those really big jobs.....a Harbour Frieght elect. concrete mixer.Useless as intended but might make a great restoration tool or parts debur'er.Thanks,BW



Also another cool tip...maybe on the brink of overkill. You should note not to use concrete!!:laughing:












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I swear....saw a contractor onetime trying to use one of those POS for mixing CONCRETE.What do you say?They have plastic gears and a pitifully weak motor.....just thought about it looking more like a monster brass cleaner(ammo reloading)than what it was intended for?BW


----------



## whit (Sep 6, 2009)

BW,

Excellent idea but you'd have a FORTUNE in polishing media and polish. But . . . clean 10,000 and reload for a year. Rinse and repeat. :smile:

Whit


----------

